#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-04
 * ve2dmn_work hates hardware RAID... It's just more trouble than it's worth...
<deuxpi> +1
<deuxpi> #ubuntu-qc est sur irclogs.ubuntu.com maintenant ? (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/04/%23ubuntu-qc.html)
<ve2dmn_work> Any easy way to list the content of a partition without mounting it?
<deuxpi> ve2dmn_work: quelle est la différence entre monter '-o ro' ?
<ve2dmn_work> aucune vraiment...
<deuxpi> c'est facile alors ;)
<ve2dmn_work> J'ai un drive que le systeme veux pas voir et je sais pas si c'est ma faute ou la faute du RAID...
<ve2dmn_work> en plus j'ai une partition supplementaire sur un des disques que j'avais jamais remarquer...
<ve2dmn_work> (c'est pas moi qui a monter ce serveur...)
<deuxpi> et c'est pas mdadm...
<ve2dmn_work> npe
<ve2dmn_work> nope
<ve2dmn_work> J'aime comment la documentation te dit de faire une "disquette" d'installation....
<kanouk> bonjour!
<kanouk> re
<Ankman> wb
<kanouk> coucou Ankman 
<Ankman> hallo kanouk
<kanouk> Ankman, est-ce que tu sais à quelle version est rendu le développement de mplayerplug-in pour firefox?  moi j'ai la version 3.55 actuellement
<kanouk> c'est pour lire les vidéos .mov sur un certain site et impossible de les lire avec ce plugin
<Ankman> je prend mozplugger avec mplayer
<Ankman> peut ton mplayer jouedes videosdirecte?
<kanouk> oui
<Ankman> probrablement probleme configration du plugin
<kanouk> c'est que je vais parfois sur le site d'Apple et j'arrive pas à lire les vidéos
<kanouk> là je viens d'installer mozplugger comme tu l'as dit plus haut
<Ankman> uummmmmmmmm
<kanouk> fallait pas?
<Ankman> non
<kanouk> ah je désinstaller d'abord?
<Ankman> je n'est sais pas... checking
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> je crois que le plugin s'arrête à la version 3.55
<Ankman> ne marche pas ici
<kanouk> :(
<kanouk> je pense bien que ce sera impossible
<Ankman> selble apple ne ....
<deuxpi> dernière fois que j'ai essayé de faire jouer des vidéo (lors de la sage tou.tv) c'était evec gecko-mediaplayer
<Ankman> failed detecting that the system can play quicktime
<kanouk> ils ont peut-être changé quelque chose pour empêcher la lecture des vidéos avec linux
<kanouk> salut deuxpi 
<Ankman> je checke si j'ai un video quicktime et met a mon serveur pour tester
<kanouk> et toi t'arrive pas à faire jouer les vidéos sur tou.tv avec firefox?
<deuxpi> sinon y'a https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<kanouk> ok merci Ankman 
<kanouk> je regarde ça deuxpi
<Ankman> non j'ai pas quicktime video ici :-(
<kanouk> ok 
<deuxpi> kanouk: est-ce que tu as un lien pour tester ?
<kanouk> bien le site d'apple, attends
<kanouk> regarde en bas de la grande image, il y a des vidéos à visionner
<kanouk> http://www.apple.com/fr/iphone/
<deuxpi> ok...
<deuxpi> test...
<kanouk> k
<KimLaRoux> Ah!
<KimLaRoux> ne marche pas ici, j'utilise google chrome
<kanouk> bonsoir KimLaRoux 
<KimLaRoux> salut
<kanouk> j'ai réussi à configurer Opera et ça marche
<kanouk> mais impossible avec firefox
<deuxpi> "Regarder le nouveau stop TV" marche pas, mais "Regarder la vidéo iPhone 4" marche
<KimLaRoux> il a une version linux de quicktime?
<kanouk> et comme j'utilise + souvent firefox, j'aimerais bien trouver quoi faire
<deuxpi> KimLaRoux: le format quicktime est connu, mais si ça utilise des codecs propriétaires d'apple ça marche pas toujours
<KimLaRoux> on manque rien alors
<KimLaRoux> si apple veulent priver certains clients access à leurs produits, c'est leurs problèmes, non?
<deuxpi> la seule fois que j'ai vraiment eu besoin de ces codecs c'est pour faire une compilation de vidéos amateurs et les gens avaient encodé n'importe comment
<kanouk> :(
<mdeslaur> "Regarder la vidéo iPhone 4" marche #1 pour moi dans firefox avec le plugin totem par défaut.
<kanouk> ok mdeslaur je vais essayer ça
<mdeslaur> kanouk: t'as p-e besoin d'installer les codecs gstreamer0.10-plugins-*
<kanouk> il me semble que je les ai mais je véfifie
<mdeslaur> le package ubuntu-restricted-extras devrait faire la job
<kanouk> voilà le message que j'ai
<kanouk> Aucune version du paquet gstreamer0.10-plugins n'est disponible, mais il existe dans la base
<kanouk> de données. Cela signifie en général que le paquet est manquant, qu'il est devenu obsolète
<kanouk> ou qu'il n'est disponible que sur une autre source
<kanouk> je suis allée changer dans les préférences de firefox pour mettre totem vis-à-vis vidéos quicktime, je redémarre firefox
<kanouk> impossible à lire encore
<kanouk> rien changé
<mdeslaur> moi j'ai ceux là d'installé: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse  
<kanouk> par contre j'ai bien le package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mdeslaur> kanouk: tu veux dire quoi par "changer dans les préférences de firefox pour mettre totem vis-à-vis vidéos quicktime"
<kanouk> mdeslaur, j'ai fait édition, préférences et dans l'onglet Applications je suis allée changer ce qu'il y avait vis-à-vis vidéos quicktime parce qu'il était à "toujours demander" et moi j'ai mis totem par défaut
<kanouk> je vérifie les packages d'installés chez moi
<kanouk> de gstreamer
<mdeslaur> ca fait longtemps qu'apple ne stream plus en format quicktime...d'après moi tu devrais changer un des MPEG-4
<mdeslaur> vis à vis "MPEG-4 video (video/mp4), j'ai "Use QuickTime Plugin 7.6.6"
<mdeslaur> la même chose à côté de "QuickTime video"
<mdeslaur> mais, honnêtement...si t'as plusieurs plugins multimedia d'installés dans firefox (comme mozplugger, gecko-multimedia, etc.), c'est presque certain de ne pas marcher
<mdeslaur> la plupart des sites web utilisent le javascript pour contrôler les players
<mdeslaur> et je ne pense pas que c'est possible dans firefox de sélectionner un plutôt qu'un autre
<kanouk> je liste: bluez-gstreamer, gnome-codec-install, gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-esd, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3, gstreamer0.10-gnonlin, gstreamer0.10-nice, gstreamer0.10-pitfdll, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse, gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio, gst
<kanouk> reamer0.10-sdl, gstreamer0.10-tools, gstreamer0.10-x, libgstreamer0.10-0, 
<kanouk> je vais essayer ce que tu dis mdeslaur pour le mpeg-4
<kanouk> mdeslaur, je vais le chercher où pour lui donner le chemin parce que j'ai pas ça "QuickTime video" dans les choix proposés
<kanouk> ou bien je vais essayer lecteur vidéo par défaut
<mdeslaur> kanouk: j'ai aucune idée...désolé
<kanouk> j'essaie
<kanouk> bof, marche toujours pas
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-05
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée
<GringoStar> Salut, est-ce qu'il y a des couche-tard ici?
<MattQC> Hello
<MattQC> Salut
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-06
<GringoStar> Salut
<qwebirc52667> Bonjour a tous, très heureux de vous parler
<qwebirc52667> J'ai une question. De débutant. J'ai acheté un dell studio xps i5. J'installe ubuntu avec undisque copié sur internet, avec le liens d'ubuntu québec. tout va bien, rendu a "identité" il ne se passe plus rien. Je n'arrive pas a completer l'installatin d'ubuntu. De plus, windows ne démarre plus lorsque j'enlève le disque d'ubuntu.... Comment faire ? Que ce passe-t-il ? Merci beaucoup. Ben
<Musashimaru> identité?
<Musashimaru> c'est où ca?
<Musashimaru> tu es sur que tu n'as pas effacé windows en installant ubuntu?
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> hallo
<kanouk> Hello! Ankman :)
<Ankman> ca va bien?
<kanouk> bien merci Ankman et toi?
<kanouk> :-)
<Ankman> oui
<kanouk> good!
<Ankman> :-)
<Ankman> quoi sont les nouvelles?
<kanouk> lol toutes des vieilles, rien de nouveau :)
<Ankman> meme ici
<kanouk> j'ai fait beaucoup de recherche pour pouvoir lire les vidéos sur le site d'apple avec firefox et je n'ai rien trouvé qui ait réglé le problème et j'ai installé le plugin gecko-mediaplayer  au lieu de mplayer
<Ankman> marche avec gecko media?
<kanouk> non :(
<kanouk> je sais pas pourquoi
<Ankman> je crois apple's failure detecter le plugin
<kanouk> j'en sais rien
<kanouk> je sais pas si Adblock peut y être pour quelque chose
<Ankman> il faut chercher pour "plugin test grounds"
<kanouk> c'est quoi ça?
<Ankman> hmm... peut-etre
<kanouk> je regarde ça pour adblock
<Ankman> pages web ou on peut tester si les plugins marche
<kanouk> ben j'ai essayé oui une page de test
<kanouk> celle-ci: http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/test.html
<Ankman> ah
<kanouk> je reteste
<Ankman> plugger a ete prede... de mozplgger
<kanouk> c'est seulement sur le site d'apple que j'arrive pas à visionner les vidéos
<Ankman> mozplugger
<kanouk> ailleurs tout est ok
<kanouk> et je peux pas lire les sons midi sur mon ordi
<Ankman> il faut app midi
<Ankman> comme timidity
<kanouk> oui je sais mais timidity est gourmand en ressources je crois
<Ankman> ~oui
<kanouk> je viens de voir que dans Adblock le site d'apple était bloqué
<Ankman> mais si tu as une bonne carte son ella a wavetable et on peut prend pmidi
<kanouk> ah je regarde ça
<kanouk> il me semble que j'ai déjà installé pmidi dans le passé
<Ankman> je cree (create) page test
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> j'avais installé playmidi mais marche pas
<Ankman> carte son ne peut fait ca
<kanouk> k
<Ankman> chrome ne jour des plugin :-(
<kanouk> :(
<Ankman> essayer http://an   <EMBED SRC="mymovie.mov" WIDTH=240 HEIGHT = 196 AUTOPLAY=true
<Ankman>    CONTROLLER=true LOOP=false
<Ankman>    PLU
<Ankman> nooooo
<Ankman> damn
<Ankman> http://ank.homelinux.org/plugtest.html
<kanouk> ça joue très bien
<Ankman> ah
<Ankman> apple sucks :-)
<kanouk> :)
 * kanouk is away: kanouk revient tantôt
 * kanouk is back (gone 00:17:25)
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-07
<Musashimaru> http://computersstoneage.blogspot.com/2010/11/ubuntu-on-first-page-of-electronic.html
<deuxpi> presque... :)
<Musashimaru> pas mal hein chez la source... ils ont trouvé le truc
<kanouk> coucou!!!
<ve2dmn> pas grand monde actif un dimanche apres-midi
<kanouk> salut ve2dmn 
<kanouk> tranquille c'est dimanche :D
<ve2dmn> La seule raison que je suis "actif" est que je fait du menage autour de mon espace de travail a la maison
<kanouk> moi c'est fait depuis ce matin très tôt
<kanouk> pour être libre le + vite possible :D
<ve2dmn> Moi j'en ai pour la journee...
<ve2dmn> Ca fait des mois que je remet plusieur de ces taches
<kanouk> ah ben c'est que tu viens de commencer?
<kanouk> geek?
<ve2dmn> Non, j'ai commencer vers 12h00 apres 45min d'entrenaiment
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> quand on commence tôt on finit tôt
<kanouk> et rien t'empêche d'en faire et parler ici en même temps
<ve2dmn> J'avais un repas de famille avant...
<ve2dmn> ca a pris des heures au resto :(
<kanouk> ah ok
<kanouk> lol 
<kanouk> parfois c'est plus long qu'on le pense :D
<ve2dmn> Aujourd'hui ca tombe plutot bien... je suis un peu deprime et ca me garde occuppé
<kanouk> oué faire du ménage ça fait du bien
<kanouk> on se sent plus léger par la suite
<ve2dmn> Je sais, par mes cours de psycho que je compense pour quelque chose.... mais bon, le resultat final est positif alors je m'en fait pas trop la dessus
<kanouk> tu suis des cours en psychologie?
<ve2dmn> j'en ai fait 2 comme cours complementaire
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> assez difficile ces cours je crois
<ve2dmn> oui et non. C'etait interessant. Mes cours d'ingénérie était beaucoup plus difficile...
<kanouk> ah!
<kanouk> ingénierie en quoi?
<ve2dmn> info
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> donc tu connais très bien l'informatique?
<ve2dmn> malheureusement
<kanouk> quoi malheureusement?
<ve2dmn> Tu serait surpris la quantite de monde qui veule de l'aide gratuitement... dans des domaine connexe que je ne connais pas...
<ve2dmn> Exemple: comment faire un tableau croisé dynamique dans Excel...
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> ben ya le "point d'interrogation" qui est l'aide dans Excel, ils ont juste à cliquer dessus ou aller suivre des cours
<kanouk> ou faire de la recherche sur internet
<ve2dmn> C'est plus que tu le fasse pour eux... les gens ne veulent pas apprendre.
<kanouk> moi avant de poser une question ici je fais toujours de la recherche et si j'arrive pas à trouver je pose ma question
<ve2dmn> (plus rapide)
<kanouk> ah ben moi c'est le contraire je me fatigue pas d'apprendre
<kanouk> j'aime ça
<ve2dmn> La pluspart des néophytes le sont parce qu'il ont peur ou parce qu'ils veulent utiliser un ordi comme une voiture: la minute qui se passe quelque chose qu'il ne comprenne pas ils vont voir un expert pour que ca revienne comme avant...
<kanouk> ben pas moi
<ve2dmn> (au lieu d'apprendre à changer leur huile eux-même par exemple)
<kanouk> je cherche avant
<ve2dmn> Ca ne me dérange pas d'aider les gens qui veulent apprendre, mais c'est le reste qui me draine de tout mon énergie...
<ve2dmn> Ceux qui ne veulent pas apprendre...
<ve2dmn> Comme cette secrétaire qui ne savait pas que tu pouvais enregistrer un document... elle utilisait l'ordi comme une dactylo....
<kanouk> lol est bonne
<kanouk> un peu de misère avec ça moi une secrétaire qui ne sait pas qu'on peut enregistrer un document...heueu!!!
<kanouk> fait dur ...
<ve2dmn> Elle avait 60ans... elle voulait pas tout réapprendre.
<ve2dmn> Elle faisait uniquement que passer le temps avant sa retraite
<kanouk> ah bien là à 60 ans moi je lui aurais montré
<kanouk> si elle voulait pas c'est une autre histoire :()
<ve2dmn> Ce n'était pas ma compagnie... juste le client d'un ami...
<kanouk> ok
<ve2dmn> Ces jours-ci je passe plus mon temps avec mon Makerbot et Minecraft
<ve2dmn> Et je travaille maintenant pour une entreprise dans les employés sont tous ingénieur électrique.
<ve2dmn> dont
<ve2dmn> Je peux me concentrer sur l'infrastructure pendant quèeux sèorganise avec leurs postes de travail....
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> écris ton nom sur ce lien: http://www.dilmaza.com/intro/
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-02
<Musashimaru> y'a du monde au Linux meetup de montreal?
<Musashimaru> ca a l'Air que non... :)
<Ankman> uuuh
<qwebirc48915> je peut plus rentrer dans aucune session les mot de passe son perdu que dois je faire
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-03
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: Hour ce soir LOL :-P 
<cyphermox> aye
<Mobidoy> comment ca va la bas ? 
<d2_racing> bonjour
<boudy> bonsoir j'essaye d'installer lubuntu sur ma machine, c'est un netbook , mais j'ai un ecran noir apres le bios
<DarwinSurvivor> boudy: quel model de netbook?
<boudy> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00117601.html
<boudy> c'est un netbook livré sans HD et sans OS
<DarwinSurvivor> hmm
<DarwinSurvivor> l'ecran noir c'est en essayant d'installer ou apres installer?
<boudy> apres installer
<DarwinSurvivor> alors l'ecran fonctioner correctement durant l'installation?
<DarwinSurvivor> et apres retirer le CD et recommenser l'ordniateur, l'ecran est noir?
<DarwinSurvivor> je ne peux pas trouver aucun report de ce netbook, ou le chipset avoir des problems avec ubuntu...
<DarwinSurvivor> avez vous lessez l'ordinateur pour queques minutes pour ensurer que le demarrage n'est pas finis?
<DarwinSurvivor> ce n'est pas inconue d'avoir une installation d'ubuntu qui est noir pendant le demarrage
<Ankman> umm
<DarwinSurvivor> oops, je dois quitter, desole
<Ankman> cu
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-04
<fodl> Salut
<fodl> Quelqu'un connais ça http://mtlrhok-eorg.eventbrite.com/ ? 
<fodl> ou pense y participer?
<fodl> humm pas beaucoup de réponses à cette heure...
<Mobidoy> non pas vraiment, et plusieurs sont a Orlando :-)
<Mobidoy> intéressant ton liens :-) 
<fodl> Merci de l'info
<fodl> Non c'est que je me demandais si c'était le genre de place pour un non programmeur
<fodl> ça m'intéresse mais je suis plus un utilisateur de logiciel qu'un programmeur
<fodl> Et je me demandais si quelqu'un pourrait me dire de quoi à l'air ce genre de rencontre...
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-05
<faiob> Bonsoir tout le monde
<faiob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/729340/
<faiob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/729339/
<faiob> je souhaite partager ma connection eth1 sur ma wlan0
<faiob> j'ai fait : sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.45.43.0/24 -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<faiob> esque mon partage est bien configuer?
<Ankman> il marche?
<faiob> oui ma connexion est établie mais je n'ai pas internet sur mon wlan0
<Ankman> j'ai iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -o ppp0 -s 192.168.0.0/16 -j MASQUERADE
<Ankman> a port forwarding activée?
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-06
<faiob> bridge utils me fait planter nm-applet esque c'est normal ?
<faiob> le plantage ce fait a chaque fois que j'ajoute a mon /etc/network/interfaces les dernière ligne de :
<faiob> auto br0
<faiob> iface br0 inet dhcp
<faiob> bridge_ports eth1 wlan0
<faiob> bien-sûr suivie d'un redémarre de mon pc
<d2_racing> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-29
<IdleOne> cyphermox: bring me back a t-shirt!
<IdleOne> Please :)
<IdleOne> I WILL pay for it.
<cyphermox> IdleOne: sure, np
<cyphermox> (I haven't seen a store yet)
<cyphermox> XL?
<IdleOne> yup
<cyphermox> raring ringtail t-shirt? I'm not sure if it's going to be available
<IdleOne> if you can get it yeah
<cyphermox> sure
<IdleOne> Thank you :)
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-30
<Chex> ping
<edve> Linux Meetup a montréal ? 
<cyphermox> edve: eventuellement
<cyphermox> (tu peux l'organiser, on va venir)
<edve> J'aimerais sa pareil, mais sa serait la première fois que je ferai sa.. 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-11-01
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: Bienvenue sur Ubuntu-Québec! | Notre site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/ | Notre liste de diffusion: http://ur1.ca/55g0w (Inscrivez-vous!) | Si vous avez une question, posez la! | Quantal Quetzal http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<tottto-drummond> salut la gang
#ubuntu-qc 2012-11-04
<edve> Ubuntu 12.10 installé ne reconnait pas la carte sans fils de mon portable Asteros.. ce qui est pratiquement imporssible je me demandait si une personne avait des suggestion comment regarder la validité des pilotes. 
#ubuntu-qc 2014-10-30
<avoine> ma citation du jour:
<avoine> Founder Mark Shuttleworth wrote: “We are not telling Amazon what you are searching for. Your anonymity is preserved because we handle the query on your behalf. Don't trust us? Erm, we have root."
<avoine> j'avais jamais vraiment réalisé à quel point on dépend des décisions de canonical
<avoine> ou Debian, redhat, etc
<avoine> personnellement, le truc qui m'inquiète le plus (et c'est probablement plus un effet secondaire qu'un feature) c'est la possibilité d'avoir un Ubuntu personnalisé
<avoine> par exemple ajouter mon propre "app store" dans unity8 ou ma propre version de vim qui sera pas "wippé" avec la prochaine mise-à-jour
<avoine> cyphermox: en lien avec ça, tu sais pourquoi Canonical demande d'avoir un compte SSO (https://login.ubuntu.com) pour l'accès à l'app store plutôt que ce soit anonyme?
<cyphermox> l'app store du téléphone tu veux dire?
<cyphermox> pour les recherches amazon, si je me souviens bien ca avait été désactivé par défaut
<cyphermox> pour l'app store du téléphone, je sais pas. Moi j'aime pas, ca rend pas très facile l'accès à l'app store quand tu as du 2-factor sur ton compte launchpad, comme j'ai
<avoine> oui, je parle du téléphone et unity8 éventuellement j'imagine
<avoine> aie oui, j'avais pas pensé à ça
<avoine> c'est probablement pour les applications payantes
<avoine> enfin on verra bien
<Max_LeLiseux> salut à tous :D
<Max_LeLiseux> ça va ?
<Max_LeLiseux> J'voudrais m'installer Lubuntu 14.04, je es graver toute, du fait de sa jeunesse, est-ce que Lubuntu est aussi stable qu'Ubuntu ?
<Max_LeLiseux> y'a personne
<Max_LeLiseux> a+
<Ankman> umm
